# Herman Witsius on the children of believers dying in infancy



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 30, 2021)

I assume as admitted by all orthodox writers upon the subject, although it is not safe to pry too curiously into the secrets of the divine counsels or to draw too confident conclusions concerning the lot of those dying in infancy, that a distinguished privilege belongs to those infants whose benefit it is in divine providence to be born of parents whom the grace of the Most High has honoured with the saving fellowship of his covenant.

For it would be altogether wrong to suppose that the promise made to Abraham (“I will be thy God, and the God of thy seed after thee”) has been either revoked or brought within narrower limits by the introduction of the better dispensation, especially seeing that Peter, on the glorious day of Pentecost, impressed upon his hearers that the promise of the Spirit of grace was given not to themselves only but also to their children; and that the Lord Jesus took up in his arms the children of covenanted parents, blessed them, and, in a word, declared that of such is the kingdom of heaven …

For the reference, see Herman Witsius on the children of believers dying in infancy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Edifying 1


----------

